# Tip for Scope Mounting



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

There are certain supplies you need for mounting a rifle scope, and Loctite or an equivalent product is usually one of them. However, if you find yourself short without a thread locking sealant, this tip should suffice in the short term. While mounting a scope on my rifle I ran out of locktight so I [...] 

More...


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

I had an issue when i was mounting my scope to my new Encore muzzleloader. I was using the T/C brand mount and rings and when I went to sight it in, I went through thirty shots before I got on paper and it was still on bottom of cardboard near the ground at 50 yards. At that point I had buried the scope adjustment turret. HHmmm? Not good-AT ALL!!! So I said to self- Self we have a problem. Wasn't sure if the mount or the rings were the culprit so I started thinking shim stock either under base or inside the ring or AHHH HAA!! Burris make their signature Z ring with changeable inserts. So I go to local muzzleloader shop get the .060 offset ring set and insert them with the thicker half on top in front and thicker piece on bottom in rear so now the scope and barrel are much more in line with each other. Turned turret all the way in other direction while counting full rotations then going back halfway, loaded the gun, fired and was 3 inches high and 3 to the right. Much better now


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Whether mounting a scope on a crossbow, muzzeloader, shotgun or rifle, scope rings are required.


----------

